# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Discussion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage

## FiremanEd

The Zsync information on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage is showing information for the build: raring.  An update to saucy would better be suited.



> Updating the ISO
> 
> Ubuntu archives provide .zsync files using quite similar URIs about the various flavours. For example:
> 
> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live...i386.iso.zsync
> 
> will sync the server's daily unstable raring (13.04) desktop image (for i386) to your local system with an older desktop image already stored on your hard drive.
> 
> Note 1: If you are using other flavours of Ubuntu don't forget to add the flavour's name in the zsync path after cdimage/, e.g.
> ...

----------


## bapoumba

Thread approved and closed as the wiki page has already been edited accordingly. Sorry your thread has probably gone overlooked due to the recent downtimes.

----------

